# Rides in Greenville, SC area



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

I'm going to be in the Greenville and Spartanburg, SC area for the next two weeks, if anyone would like to join me for a ride or know of any groups rides heading out of the area can you please let me know? You can reach me via email at [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

www.greenvillespinners.org

www.freewheelers.info

www.carolinatriathlon.com

http://www.hincapiesports.com/contact_us.php
-call the store, they may know
Hell, ask for Rich and see when he and big George are going out...

http://www.polkcounty.org/4th/4th.htm
-just north of Spartanburg in NC...a great loop!!!

If you're really bored, drive 90 minutes down to Columbia for our Saturday 9am ride...


----------

